# Clevage



## Thound

I thought there was thread on this some where and dis a search and couldnt find it.

My wife will wear low cut blouses to work and she is a 36 DD. Do women do this so that men will check them out? Or any other reason tjat you can think of? They are not obscenely low cut, but they do show off the goods pretty well. Its mostly men where we work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

stupid smart phone and fat fingers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

So you work with her? Maybe she's showing off for you


----------



## ScarletBegonias

When I don't wear v-necks or lower round neck shirts my boobs look like they're sagging. When I wear v-neck or lower round neck shirts my boobs look like they're on display for the world. And button up shirts? Forget about it.

Go easy on her.It's tough for a big breasted woman to find clothes that are tasteful and flattering at the same time.


----------



## GettingIt_2

Thound said:


> Do women do this so that men will check them out?


Sure, some women do. 



Thound said:


> Or any other reason tjat you can think of?


Because *I* like the way it looks. Often lower cut (not obscenely low, as you say) looks best on me (I'm 34D) because I'm of slender build and bulkier shirts just look sloppy. 

I don't only wear lower cut tops, but I do tend towards them. If they are even borderline inappropriate for the setting, though, I throw a cami on underneath--but you're still going to catch some cleavage if you're hell bent on looking.


----------



## Thound

We work at the same place her office is half a mile from mine. Its a big facility.

I havent mentioned it because I dont want to make her feel bad. I guess I could by her a titkerchef.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos

I'm a 38DD and there's no way I'd wear low cut tops at work. When I wore a blouse for work, only the first 2 buttons would be left undone.

Bare cleavages and short skirts have no place in the workplace, IMO.


----------



## Rowan

I'm a C-cup and sometimes it's still hard to find tops that don't look like they came from either the Betty White Conservative Collection or from Tramps-R-Us. Higher rounded necklines tend to add the appearance of both weight and width, which I don't want. Scoopnecks and V-necks give an illusion of length which tends to be slimming, but many v-necklines are too low and/or too wide for modesty. I own a zillion different camisoles, cami-tanks, tank tops, boob tubes and those stupid things that are supposed to clip onto your bra straps to proved modesty but mostly just roll up so you look lumpy or deformed. All in an attempt to appear stylishly dressed while also not having male colleagues falling nose-first into my bosom in an attempt to see down my shirt. 

I try to dress fairly modestly for work while still feeling like I look good. It's sometimes a bit of a balancing act. I'm not trolling for male attention, but neither am I willing to intentionally appear frumpy simply to avoid notice. I dress mostly for myself, so I feel pretty and confident. I work in a male-dominated industry, though, so I'm going to get some looks unless I'm wearing a burqua.


----------



## MysticSoul

It might just be her personal preference or style. I HATE collared shirts. I tend to pick shirts that have a scoop or square neckline. Unfortunately, since I'm well endowed in the breast area, that means the collar will sit about 3 inches below my collar bone. You can see some cleavage, but nothing scandalous, imo. I work in a casual office setting, and no one has ever mentioned it. 

Though my step-mom thinks I show too much skin. She'd prefer I wear button-ups with all the buttons done up.


----------



## Rowan

FrenchFry said:


> I'm not super large chested, but large enough and short enough that I sometimes have "accidental" cleavage because women's clothing is very strange sometimes. Or from my angle looks perfectly fine, but anyone taller than me can look right down.


I have a friend who is a DD-cup and all of 5'0". She has the same problem with things looking fine to her but being a real show for anyone of even average height.


----------



## AnnieAsh

I'm also a 38DD and I've found most shirts with higher collars are SO uncomfortable. And don't even get me started on button-down shirts that pop open and almost put someone's eye out with the flying button. 

I invested in some really nice camis and tanks to wear under my tops. Men probably look when I'm not wearing them but that's not really my concern. I stopped noticing, to be frank.


----------



## Cosmos

Rowan said:


> Higher rounded necklines tend to add the appearance of both weight and width, which I don't want. Scoopnecks and V-necks give an illusion of length which tends to be slimming, but many v-necklines are too low and/or too wide for modesty.


:iagree:

I find round necklines very unflattering.


----------



## Thound

Thanks ladies. Yall have put my mind at ease. I do know she doesnt like collars aroun he neck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

I hate collars. I try and find V neck shirts and I love button ups. I'm not very large, barley a B, but I do always have the girls out on display. Why?, I feel comfortable, I just really hate collars touching me. I grew up tail end of the 70's and turtle necks were all the rage, I now strongly dislike anything touching my collar bone. 

Oh, my mother in law thinks I could wear shirts that cover more. One day we were visiting and as the two of us sat on the couch talking I stood, she went kinda pale, and pointed nervously in my general direction, I just said "oh, do I have a wardrobe malfunction ??" She nodded really uncomfortably....lol. At least I was indoors....but she also thinks I wear hooker shoes....sooo

I have regular T's, I just wear lower neck lines more often esp in the summer.


----------



## lifeistooshort

I'm 36 C+ and fairly small, athletic build, so they're quite obvious. I do not wear low cut shirts because in my industry it's not appropriate and nobody would take me seriously. High level execs make business decisions with huge financial ramifications for the company based on analysis they get from me (and my dept) and nobody would trust the stuff they get from me if my boobs were on full display. Their jobs are on the line. Maybe not fair but it is what it is. Perhaps other industries are different in this regard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

Pandakiss said:


> I hate collars. I try and find V neck shirts and I love button ups. I'm not very large, barley a B, but I do always have the girls out on display. Why?, I feel comfortable, I just really hate collars touching me. I grew up tail end of the 70's and turtle necks were all the rage, I now strongly dislike anything touching my collar bone.
> 
> Oh, my mother in law thinks I could wear shirts that cover more. One day we were visiting and as the two of us sat on the couch talking I stood, she went kinda pale, and pointed nervously in my general direction, I just said "oh, do I have a wardrobe malfunction ??" She nodded really uncomfortably....lol. At least I was indoors....but she also thinks I wear hooker shoes....sooo
> 
> I have regular T's, I just wear lower neck lines more often esp in the summer.


Your MIL sounds like my mom. Back in the 70s my brother brought a cute little blonde home, and my mom just loved her. The next week she came over without wearing a bra. My mom couldnt stand her after that. Im not saying that about your MIL. Just stating some people can be very judgemental. I thought the girl looked awesome, but I was 16 then so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

Oh that's her. We met when I was 12, and built like a boy, fine then....later after I was 25, the not so great relationship tanked. 

She didn't like my dresses
She didn't like my shoes
She didn't like my makeup

Sucks to be her ha ha. 

But ah, it was the 70's....I didn't think anybody wore a bra....my mom always said bras were man made toucher devices....prob why to this day, I always wear one, even to bed....

Ugh 70's "fashion"....lol


----------



## Thound

Pandakiss said:


> Oh that's her. We met when I was 12, and built like a boy, fine then....later after I was 25, the not so great relationship tanked.
> 
> She didn't like my dresses
> She didn't like my shoes
> She didn't like my makeup
> 
> Sucks to be her ha ha.
> 
> But ah, it was the 70's....I didn't think anybody wore a bra....my mom always said bras were man made toucher devices....prob why to this day, I always wear one, even to bed....
> 
> Ugh 70's "fashion"....lol


I think I may still have some of my polyester shirts and pants. Dont have the platform shoes though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

I really think this thread is useless without pictures... :-(

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

Sorry hubby wouldn't want to check in on tam, and see my tits....I'll leave it to you boys


----------



## Faithful Wife

Saw this today on twitter...had to share.


----------



## RClawson

I just saw the topic and wanted to make sure everyone understands I am in favor of it.


----------



## Cleigh

I alway have clevage showing. Not because I want people to look (I don't get angry if they do) but because my fashion is mostly tank tops and with big boobs its kinda a given they are going to show. They are just boobs well just the top skin you can see lol


----------



## over20

When your a large breasted woman it is very hard NOT to show cleavage in a top. I have given up on it. I am 43 and if one wants to look they can look. If another wants to judge me than so be it.


----------



## mablenc

If you are over a c cup lots of shirts will look as if you are intentionally showing them. I struggle a lot and I'm a 36D. I put lots of effort into not flashing my girls around but it is hard. If you have a small waist it's even harder to find a good fitting shirt. It will be huge overall or tight at the boobs.


----------



## Thound

PBear said:


> I really think this thread is useless without pictures... :-(
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I guess I can post a picture of mine. I'm a c cup I think.


----------



## over20

Thound said:


> Well I guess I can post a picture of mine. I'm a c cup I think.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PBear

Thound said:


> Well I guess I can post a picture of mine. I'm a c cup I think.


Do us all a favor, and shave them moobs first, k? 

C


----------



## Mr The Other

PBear said:


> I really think this thread is useless without pictures... :-(
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As a man and a feminist, I think pictures are vital.


----------



## I Notice The Details

We need pics to make an accurate assessment of the curve "situation"...


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Thound said:


> I thought there was thread on this some where and dis a search and couldnt find it.
> 
> My wife will wear low cut blouses to work and she is a 36 DD. Do women do this so that men will check them out? Or any other reason tjat you can think of? They are not obscenely low cut, but they do show off the goods pretty well. Its mostly men where we work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Domination when superior talent and knowledge fail to establish pecking order. 
:rofl:


----------



## Mr The Other

I Notice The Details said:


> We need pics to make an accurate assessment of the curve "situation"...


I agree. This is a feminist issue.


----------



## over20

That's cute.....


----------



## Omego

Thound said:


> . Do women do this so that men will check them out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, not necessarily. It's nice to feel attractive in general. It makes you feel good about yourself. Speaking for myself as a woman, as I get older, I want to remain attractive. I want to feel feminine. I pay attention to what I wear. 

Wearing clothing which accentuates the feminine shape is always a plus! Even getting appreciative looks because of nicely worn clothes is a harmless way to feel good. 

So, no I don't think you have anything to worry about! To the contrary, the male co-workers are probably like "Thound has an attractive wife! Lucky man."


----------



## Thound

Omego said:


> No, not necessarily. It's nice to feel attractive in general. It makes you feel good about yourself. Speaking for myself as a woman, as I get older, I want to remain attractive. I want to feel feminine. I pay attention to what I wear.
> 
> Wearing clothing which accentuates the feminine shape is always a plus! Even getting appreciative looks because of nicely worn clothes is a harmless way to feel good.
> 
> So, no I don't think you have anything to worry about! To the contrary, the male co-workers are probably like "Thound has an attractive wife! Lucky man."


To me she is the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on. When I tell her this she calls BS.


----------



## Omego

Thound said:


> To me she is the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on. When I tell her this she calls BS.


Awwww. Cute. She's probably being modest when she calls BS. She can't really say, "Yes, I know!", now can she?


----------



## melw74

Thound said:


> I thought there was thread on this some where and dis a search and couldnt find it.
> 
> My wife will wear low cut blouses to work and she is a 36 DD. Do women do this so that men will check them out? Or any other reason tjat you can think of? They are not obscenely low cut, but they do show off the goods pretty well. Its mostly men where we work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband hates it when i wear a top that shows my cleavage. Sometimes he even goes as far as to pull my top back up.

I personally do not wear a top that is low so men can ogle i just like the style of the top or the dress and it just so happens that sometimes you can see the cleavage.

If the dress/ top is to bad he tells me to change it:lol:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I happen to adore my cleavage.I think it's beautiful and sexy and flawless. 

I'll admit to passing by a mirror at home and scoping myself out thinking DAYUM girl!!


----------



## omgitselaine

Haaaa if i wore anything " low cut " it ofen goes unnoticed anyways since im just a 34b at best 

I guess thats why I'd be in skirts and shorts instead ahem ahem !!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Thound said:


> To me she is the most beautiful woman I have ever laid eyes on. When I tell her this she calls BS.


Tell her it's rude to argue with a compliment and ask her to practice saying a simple "thank you". It will do wonders for her esteem. Women are taught at an early age to be humble whereas men are taught to be balls-to-the-wall confident. Teach her your way. 

Then lovingly/teasingly with a smile any time she starts to argue say, "Uh uh uh... :nono: remember you can only reply 'thank you'"


----------



## Jellybeans

Thound said:


> My wife will wear low cut blouses to work and she is a 36 DD. Do women do this so that men will check them out? Or any other reason tjat you can think of? They are not obscenely low cut, but they do show off the goods pretty well. Its mostly men where we work.


I personally stay away from low-cut anything for work. To me, that isn't conducive to a professional environment. I save the sexy/low-cut for home/going out. 

With that said, i do have a colleague who I see on occasion who always has her tits out on display. I think that's because she paid for them. So she wants to get her money's worth? Lol.


----------



## Sandfly

Cosmos said:


> I'm a 38DD and there's no way I'd wear low cut tops at work. When I wore a blouse for work, only the first 2 buttons would be left undone.
> 
> Bare cleavages and short skirts have no place in the workplace, IMO.


:iagree:


----------



## Miss Taken

I have 36 DD's also. I find that anything fitted (most of my clothing) is going to be kind of revealing whether it's low cut or not. I have a narrow waistline so if I wear something looser, it makes me look like I'm wearing a tent and I feel really frumpy. I had body dysmorphic issues from the age of eight until I was thirteen so this isn't good for my self-esteem. Now I make a point to dress in clothing that makes me feel good not for attention.

I never dress for attention in the workplace. You couldn't get away with that in a very conservative legal office environment. No real swooping necklines, the top of my cleavage is always covered by a cami or a tank top but the top buttons aren't always closed (they don't always fit me) if the waistline and stomach area is a good fit. Same for shirts with surplice necklines. I just wear a cami underneath and the cleavage issue is dealt with.


----------



## heartsbeating

Jellybeans said:


> I personally stay away from low-cut anything for work. To me, that isn't conducive to a professional environment. I save the sexy/low-cut for home/going out.
> 
> With that said, i do have a colleague who I see on occasion who always has her tits out on display. I think that's because she paid for them. So she wants to get her money's worth? Lol.


My husband worked with a woman who's were always on display and also happened to be paid for. She was nice enough, good at her job, and married. There was a work photo of a few of them from an event ...and holy tits batman... even I couldn't tell you what color her eyes were! She was overly flirty with the men in the office though and attracted drama. As married folk, it's best to steer clear of that sh!t. Another guy in her team bought into the attention. It's highly likely that his wife started a thread on TAM. I kid.

Cleavage can look classy.

Any cleavage I might be able to muster as a C-cup isn't present at work. That's just me because I'm a square. I wear camisoles underneath anything that is mildly revealing. On the weekend out with hubs is a different story. I'll lean forward to get them appropriately into the bra and enjoy how the dress fits and admittedly, the attention from hubs too.


----------



## struggle

Fashion-wise women with large busts are limited to what is flattering. V-necks are a top pick. Not plunging...
Also sweetheart, empire line, square neck, scoop and one-shoulder...

We look terrible in turtle necks, crew necks, boat necks and high necks.

She is just following fashion advice to flatter her figure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD

Just a question.

I am a tall guy and shirts are sometimes a difficult fit. I have had a couple custom shirts made.

Have any of the ladies involved tried a custom fitted shirt? Did that work or not? 

Is it a limit of fitting, or just of fashion design in general to get around 'the girls'?


----------



## Tasty

I don't think she is showing off to men (with you there); it's a matter of convenience in her dressing. 

I am a man like you and I believe you think she is attractive may seduce the guys. Not really. Since the clothes are not 'obscenely low cut' allow her. 

But if you think it embarrasses you, discuss it with her again and find a compromise that makes you both comfortable.


----------



## struggle

JCD said:


> Just a question.
> 
> I am a tall guy and shirts are sometimes a difficult fit. I have had a couple custom shirts made.
> 
> Have any of the ladies involved tried a custom fitted shirt? Did that work or not?
> 
> Is it a limit of fitting, or just of fashion design in general to get around 'the girls'?


Custom-fitted shirts are amazing if you have a good seamstress. So yes, that would work...but I'm not so sure how practical it is for every single workday.

Amazingly enough, for how many busty girls there are out there, it can be challenging to find clothes that flatter a larger bust without making it look like you're trying to show all your goods. It's a matter of what form that fashion company is producing their clothes off of. If a woman knows what stores to shop at and what looks good on her figure, clothes shopping becomes much much easier. If she doesn't, that's when it's a challenge and things can get frustrating and we start to feel like nothing fits.

There are certain stores/brands that cater to our shape, it's just a matter of finding them. I've always had great luck at NY&Co for affordable work clothes....even button-up shirts :smthumbup: If she's curvy (large bust, smaller waist), for most shirts you can just buy for the bust size and then get it altered at the waist to form fit the figure...otherwise it looks like she's wearing a tent lol. It can always be brought "in". It sucks to buy a large because the medium won't fit over the girls, but it's just the way it is! 

And bras are also a pain, and one of the most important things to make your clothes look right. Victoria Secret just does not cut it...you must go with boutique bras that cost $100+ to get real support that doesn't do weird things to you (i.e. not enough support, girls spilling over, pushing everything in every direction, etc). It would be amazing if I ever got a man thoughtful enough to take me boutique lingerie shopping and dropped that kind of dough on it lol. Victoria Secret is good for everything except their everyday bras...their lingerie doesn't even fit very well..depending on what it is. Their workout clothes are amazing (the incredible sports bra is the best I've found yet), their underwear is cute without killing the bank, robes, swimsuits, and all that good stuff. I've tried many many times to buy bras from them...and I always end up disappointed.

I always get a laugh out of the comic 'Busty Girl Problems' because it's so true. Anyways sorry for the essay...I just like fashion lol


----------



## JCD

Thank you struggle.

I bet it would be expensive, but getting a larger shirt and having it cut down seems a good option for many women.

Alas, my wife doesn't have such a problem. I was just seeking information.


----------



## Thound

I just want to state my wife doesnt dress ****y. Im talking about scoop necks etc. Things you would buy at Kohls or Dillards
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I wear these outside of work during fall and winter months...I like layering them too w/different colors. Show some cleavage.










I like these when I have to dress up...put a suit jacket over it and a cami under it...good to go


----------



## Rowan

JCD, custom tailoring can work well for certain items. Some clothing and fabrics, though, are just more trouble than they're worth to have altered. Jersey knits, silks, sweaters of all types, anything made of lace or with sequins or beading, etc. can all be very difficult - or impossible - to alter. And it gets expensive fast, since alterations can quickly double the cost of a garment. For a few woven shirts for work or certain special occasion items, tailoring makes sense. But for casual clothing or softer fabrics, I find it's easier and cheaper to buy what I like and add a cami if I need more modesty.


----------



## mineforever

I am a 34E and finding shirts and dresses to fit is a nightmare. I hate clothes shopping! Boots thats another thing. Low cut "V" are what looks best on me and the shirt fits better because even though I am big the V or Neck allow for more room than a tailored fit. Fitted clothes cost a fortune to have made but I have done it in the past.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## struggle

mineforever said:


> I am a 34E and finding shirts and dresses to fit is a nightmare. I hate clothes shopping! Boots thats another thing. Low cut "V" are what looks best on me and the shirt fits better because even though I am big the V or Neck allow for more room than a tailored fit. Fitted clothes cost a fortune to have made but I have done it in the past.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a boot fetish myself lol. It has taken up half my small little closet I'm working on a storage option now that warm weather is on it's way and I get to break out wedges and sandals >.<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever

Yeah I love my kickers!! I have one closet in the spare room for my boots..:-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

ScarletBegonias said:


> I wear these outside of work during fall and winter months...I like layering them too w/different colors. Show some cleavage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these when I have to dress up...put a suit jacket over it and a cami under it...good to go


Both of those look very tasteful Scarlet!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

thanks


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Okay so I've learned two things.

A thread with the simple title "Cleavage" gets lots of attention

And

The women of TAM are SERIOUSLY above the norm in regards to said title.

Both of which get my golf clap


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

over20 said:


> When your a large breasted woman it is very hard NOT to show cleavage in a top. I have given up on it. I am 43 and if one wants to look they can look. If another wants to judge me than so be it.


This is very true. Cleavage can also be sexy in the right circumstances. Unfortunately, work is not one of those situations. 

I am a 38C. I do not wear low cut tops to work, though I will wear V necks which are not too revealing.


----------



## Harken Banks

I think some are deliberately coy and falsely modest on this issue. The truth is you can look like an elk but offer a little down blouse and pretty much every guy within 5 miles will notice. And it's not cause you're pretty, it's because sex is in the air. Sorry to pop the bubble ladies.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Harken Banks said:


> I think some are deliberately coy and falsely modest on this issue. The truth is you can look like an elk but offer a little down blouse and pretty much every guy within 5 miles will notice. And it's not cause you're pretty, it's because sex is in the air. Sorry to pop the bubble ladies.


Is this supposed to be news to us? :scratchhead:


----------



## Harken Banks

TiggyBlue said:


> Is this supposed to be news to us? :scratchhead:


Well, it seems there may be some misapprehension that because a guy is staring at your t*ts you are special and it also seems some welcome or invite that attention, which is fine but doesn't mean you have anything over the elk and none of it is wifely behavior.


----------



## WyshIknew

Not at all concerned about cleavage providing everything is suitably 'contained'

What makes me uncomfortable is the pressing their boobs on your arm or back thing that some women do. Perhaps it is accidental and the 'fault' lies with me but it really does weird me out.

Even my MIL has done it which is


----------



## pidge70

Harken Banks said:


> Well, it seems there may be some misapprehension that because a guy is staring at your t*ts you are special and it also seems some welcome or invite that attention, which is fine but doesn't mean you have anything over the elk and none of it is wifely behavior.


Daaaaaaamn! My self esteem just took a huge nosedive!.....:rofl:


----------



## Harken Banks

pidge70 said:


> Daaaaaaamn! My self esteem just took a huge nosedive!.....:rofl:


Oh, pidge, if I didn't know Joe would knock the snot out of me I would pay you a compliment.


----------



## pidge70

Harken Banks said:


> Oh, pidge, if I didn't know Joe would knock the snot out of me I would pay you a compliment.


Thanks Harken. I'm not an elk anyway, more like a gnu......


----------



## Harken Banks

pidge70 said:


> Thanks Harken. I'm not an elk anyway, more like a gnu......


Check out this rack


----------



## pidge70

Harken Banks said:


> Check out this rack


----------



## Harken Banks

pidge70 said:


>


That is very funny. I am bested. That was a window shot from last week. If AMU could drive a little the resolution would have been better.


----------



## missthelove2013

Cosmos said:


> Bare cleavages and short skirts have no place in the workplace, IMO.


Bite your tongue, thats heresy!!!


----------



## heartsbeating

WyshIknew said:


> Not at all concerned about cleavage providing everything is suitably 'contained'
> 
> What makes me uncomfortable is the pressing their boobs on your arm or back thing that some women do. Perhaps it is accidental and the 'fault' lies with me but it really does weird me out.
> 
> Even my MIL has done it which is


You Always Know a Tit - Louis C.K


----------



## Always Learning

My wife always wears tops that show cleavage (yes even to work).

She comes from a part of the world that is hot all the time and most women there dress that way. It is just natural to her to dress like this. She absolutely hates collared blouses. I love to see her cleavage and it does not bother me that other men may look. They can look all they want as long as they don't try to touch!

Now what really bothers me these days is the steel clad foam lined bras that are worn these days. There is nothing natural to the look of them and remove a lot of what makes a women look feminine. And before anyone gives me grief I am not talking about having nipples poking through. I mean just the shape and the way they hold the breasts straight out.


----------



## Marriedand40

Personally, I absolutely love cleavage. If a woman wants to wear cleavage tops at work then so be it. A woman shouldn't have to be ashamed to show her curves a bit. If it is 8+ inches of cleavage then sure but a couple inches showing who cares. Women have breasts and they should be embraced, not hidden.

I am glad the stereotype is gone that if a woman shows cleavage, she is a floosey. How rude.

I think if a woman rips another woman for showing cleavage, it means they are jealous because they don't have what the other woman has, either in bra size or confidence.

I am happy that big breasted women don't have to wear granny bras any more. LaSenza, Ultimo, Bravissimo have beautiful colours and style for bigger sizes.

With the average bra size now a 34D, it's about time women embrace their curves!


----------



## Runs like Dog

I wasn't paying attention. What?


----------



## imtamnew

Today while we were watching TV, I took out my phone and told my wife about this awesome cleavage video I had.
I told her about how sexy and beautiful it was. How....well u can understand the adjectives, he he.

Then I switched on the front camera and showed her her fun bags.
Was s sweet moment for me to see her smile.


----------



## DoF

Personally, I think ANYONE (man/woman) showing off ANY part of their sexual/private parts in any way shape or form = asking for unwanted attention and not classy at all.

Heck, I don't mind it (quite opposite actually).

I'm curious though, how would our society react if guys were to walk around with their ****s sticking out thru their pants.

As bad and good as you think that would be ladies, is exactly how we feel on daily basis.

It's bad and it's good.

I recommend to hide as much as possible and leave it to imagination. Why stick out? Why attract all the attention....and especially unwanted attention.

What's the point?


----------



## ChargingCharlie

My assistant, who's in her early 30's and I'm guessing is a C cup, always shows just a little bit of cleavage. She dresses professionally (we're a small office, so business casual is the informal code), but shows just enough cleavage to make you wonder. She also looks good in a pair of tights, as well. 

Old GF, who was a D cup, didn't show cleavage that I recall, but then again I already knew what was under there, as they were often in my hands, in my mouth, or rubbing my private area. She had, in my mind, perfect tits - big but not excessively so, and she looked awesome in a bra.


----------



## SunnyT

Harken Banks said:


> I think some are deliberately coy and falsely modest on this issue. The truth is you can look like an elk but offer a little down blouse and pretty much every guy within 5 miles will notice. And it's not cause you're pretty, it's because sex is in the air. Sorry to pop the bubble ladies.


We know. 

I have too many clothes..... but that's because it's at least 3 different wardrobes. The teacher clothes (no cleavage), granny clothes (tees and capris), and date nite clothes (mega cleavage, lingerie, strappy tops, etc...), and then there is the "out of town" clothes (where I know no one I know will ever see me!  )


----------



## that_girl

Cleavage is inevitable with large breasts. Low cut (not super low) are more attractive on the figure than another type of neckline...

I'm a teacher so I make sure not to show cleavage. Sometimes it's inevitable so I pin it. But if it's moderate cleavage, I don't see the problem. Men will look regardless. Women should dress how they want, depending on the location (office, home, etc).


----------



## jrj4auburn

I'm just curious, but do you women get offended if guys check you out if you're showing off your cleavage? You do understand us guys are visual creatures, right? The reason I ask this is because I've noticed when a guy is talking to a women with big breasts where cleavage is showing, they'll pull up their top, if they're wearing a jacket they'll pull that together or sometimes even use their arm to cover them up. Does women do this subconsciously or do they do this to make the guy less uncomfortable. I have to admit when I woman does that when I'm talking, I'm thinking she noticed me taking a peek. lol





GettingIt said:


> Sure, some women do.
> 
> 
> 
> Because *I* like the way it looks. Often lower cut (not obscenely low, as you say) looks best on me (I'm 34D) because I'm of slender build and bulkier shirts just look sloppy.
> 
> I don't only wear lower cut tops, but I do tend towards them. If they are even borderline inappropriate for the setting, though, I throw a cami on underneath--but you're still going to catch some cleavage if you're hell bent on looking.


----------



## CrazyCora

DoF said:


> I'm curious though, how would our society react if guys were to walk around with their ****s sticking out thru their pants.



I find this question interesting because it seems to be totally acceptable (almost required) to have topless women in movies but to show a mans junk? Unheard of! Couldn't possibly!

What I'm saying is that society obviously puts breasts below the penis on the "sexual" scale. This is further proven by the fact that the words "clevage", "boobs", and "breasts" have been used in this thread but "penis" (or whatever word you were subsidizing with) was written in **** in your post. Interesting no?


----------



## 2ntnuf

Men show their boobs all the time. It's the same tissue and organs or whatever. 

Now, if women were showing their bottoms, men would likely start to show penis'.


----------



## Faithful Wife

jrj4auburn said:


> I'm just curious, but do you women get offended if guys check you out if you're showing off your cleavage? You do understand us guys are visual creatures, right? The reason I ask this is because I've noticed when a guy is talking to a women with big breasts where cleavage is showing, they'll pull up their top, if they're wearing a jacket they'll pull that together or sometimes even use their arm to cover them up. Does women do this subconsciously or do they do this to make the guy less uncomfortable. I have to admit when I woman does that when I'm talking, I'm thinking she noticed me taking a peek. lol


There are different types of peeks and peekers. Some guys will brazenly LOOK, and even talk to you about your boobs. This is a test some guys do, to see if you'll respond positively or not. This type of peeker may not do this in all circumstances, but they are typically going to do it more often than other people. Large breasted women are used to this type of guy. Some large breasted women LIKE this type of interaction, many do NOT like it. It depends on a lot of things.

Then there is the slip-up peeker. This guy doesn't want to freak you out, and he may not have even consciously tried to peek. The cleavage just caught his attention like a moth-flame for a moment and he slip-peeked but then wiped his face clean and stopped looking after that. This type of peeker usually doesn't creep women out. We know that a slip-peek just happens sometimes.

Then there's the sneaky peeker. This guy is peeking everytime you look away. If there happens to be a window reflecting what the sneaky peeker is doing, you will see him moving himself so as to get a peek easier and doing it every chance he can. You might even see his mouth hanging open mouthing the word "day-um!" while he's peeking and doesn't think you can see him. This guy is hard to catch but he does give you the creep vibe if you catch him peeking. 

If you have big boobs, you'll always get attention from certain males...but not all of them. Big boobed women can also usually tell who NEVER peeks or who is completely unaffected by them.


----------



## samyeagar

CrazyCora said:


> I find this question interesting because it seems to be totally acceptable (almost required) to have topless women in movies but to show a mans junk? Unheard of! Couldn't possibly!
> 
> What I'm saying is that society obviously puts breasts below the penis on the "sexual" scale. *This is further proven by the fact that the words "clevage", "boobs", and "breasts" have been used in this thread but "penis" (or whatever word you were subsidizing with) was written in **** in your post. Interesting no*?


It was probably d1ck or c0ck substituted for penis, and was automatically filtered as profanity by the forum filter. It is interesting that slang for penis is considered offensive, and is often used as a derogatory name for someone, so it's insulting to call someone male genetalia, the same as is it to call someone slang for female vaginal area...pvssy, cvnt...

Breasts not so much, though breasts are almost universally celebrated by both men and women alike as a beautiful thing, so no strong negative connotation associated with the slang.

That said...there are a lot of women who find a topless mans chest as interesting as a man finds a woman's topless chest...those women are the real lucky ones


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
I think people can dress any way they want, but that they should accept "reasonable" responses. If someone dresses provocatively they should expect glances from people who are attracted to their gender.

I do mean "glance", not stares, and certainly not catcalls or comments.

I understand that large breasted women may attract unwanted attention and that is really unfortunate if it is not their intent. I think though that there is reasonable clothing that will not overly entice glances.

For me it is actually women with attractive faces that attract glances. I do my best not to stare, but its hard to keep the eyes from drifting toward the most beautiful thing in the room.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Me? I don't care for cleavage. 

No, seriously. I saw a woman today at the store who was fairly well endowed. I did my honest best not to stare. I found myself looking at her face and hair. She was not dressed to kill. She was in what looked like gardening clothes. Something about the eyebrows and eyes. I can't put my finger on it. Anyway, that's what I looked at most. Yeah, I was bad and looked twice. Okay, so what?


----------



## Mr The Other

I just looked at this thread for pictures. 

Sorry.


----------



## alexm

Am I the only man here who gets slightly offended when a woman pulls up her top, or closes her shirt/jacket/whatever when they're talking to me?

I get doing this if they bend over or something, but when I'm standing there talking to them and they make a move to cover up like that - especially when I'm clearly not looking - it makes me feel completely awkward.

And I'm not a looker, either. I'm the moth-to-flame guy described above. "Boobs. Cool. Moving on now." But I'm just as likely to glance at a woman's chest inadvertently as they are to glance at mine. It's weird to stare at someone's face directly while having a conversation, the eyes will just move occasionally, and if they land on the chest area, it doesn't mean we're consciously staring at boobs.

I know it's likely very different in most cases, but if I happen to be wearing nicely fitting jeans that may or may not show a little bit of a bulge, I certainly don't think twice if I catch a woman glancing there occasionally. The looking isn't what makes one think the other person is a perv, it's the body language and verbalization coupled with the glancing that does that.

If the woman I'm talking to keeps checking out my junk, for example, and suddenly she's brushing her hair back, touching my shoulder when she talks, changing her tone of voice, etc. then it's clear she's not really interested in the conversation anymore. Same with men. Boobs are nice to look at, if you're into that. Glancing occasionally at cleavage while maintaining an otherwise normal conversation doesn't mean we're having pervy thoughts during it. But if I start getting flirty, and you're not interested, then the cover-up manoeuver isn't not justified


----------



## DoF

CrazyCora said:


> I find this question interesting because it seems to be totally acceptable (almost required) to have topless women in movies but to show a mans junk? Unheard of! Couldn't possibly!
> 
> What I'm saying is that society obviously puts breasts below the penis on the "sexual" scale. This is further proven by the fact that the words "clevage", "boobs", and "breasts" have been used in this thread but "penis" (or whatever word you were subsidizing with) was written in **** in your post. Interesting no?


There you go, you see, our society has convinced women that this is "OK".

And it's NOT ok.

Same goes for yoga pants. I bet millions of women would think I'm crazy for saying this, but the truth is.....you are completely exposing your ENTIRE body to the public. Little bit of covering really doesn't do much.

WE CAN CLEARLY SEE EVERYTHING.

No, it's NOT ok (well, most guys LOVE it/don't mind it). but to me it's kind of degrading.

I would NOT be ok wearing ANYTHING that would show my hump. 

Yet women are COMPLETELY ok with that. From breasts to camel toes and asses. Go ahead and take a look around, it's ALL on display out there.

:scratchhead:

And to top things off, SO many women show off their "goods" when looking for a man.....and the truth is, by doing so they are completely setting themselves up for failure.

You want a guy to like/love you for WHO you are, not for things you have. 

Leave it to the imagination and you will attract a guy that you want.

Let it all hang out and you will be filtering thru players and dogs all day and night......and are only losing time finding someone special.

Something along the line.....


----------



## 2ntnuf

They know what they are doing/looking for. They aren't stupid.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

I have to wear pants that are tight around my butt like yoga pants (but I prefer ones that are bigger at the bottom of the leg) because if I don't I'll be walking around like a 17 year old boy with my pants below my bum or end up with a really uncomfortable bunched area when I have to belt them up so tight. My waist is not proportionate to my hips and butt, there's no fitting something that's not stretchy over the butt that still manages to stay up on my waist. I haven't been able to wear jeans or thicker pants with a button/zipper in years. 

Cleavage is also inevitable in about 85% of my clothes (winter clothes are better) 

I wear what looks nice, is comfortable, fits well and is available (which most of the time is stuff that is reveling). No one has to look if they don't want to.


----------



## DoF

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I have to wear pants that are tight around my butt like yoga pants (but I prefer ones that are bigger at the bottom of the leg) because if I don't I'll be walking around like a 17 year old boy with my pants below my bum or end up with a really uncomfortable bunched area when I have to belt them up so tight. My waist is not proportionate to my hips and butt, there's no fitting something that's not stretchy over the butt that still manages to stay up on my waist. I haven't been able to wear jeans or thicker pants with a button/zipper in years.
> 
> Cleavage is also inevitable in about 85% of my clothes (winter clothes are better)
> 
> I wear what looks nice, is comfortable, fits well and is available (which most of the time is stuff that is reveling). No one has to look if they don't want to.


Yep, and then there is the whole "if you don't follow, we will make you".

My wife struggles with above as well, and YES she does wear yoga pants.....


----------



## larry.gray

Faithful Wife said:


> Then there's the sneaky peeker. This guy is peeking everytime you look away. If there happens to be a window reflecting what the sneaky peeker is doing, you will see him moving himself so as to get a peek easier and doing it every chance he can. You might even see his mouth hanging open mouthing the word "day-um!" while he's peeking and doesn't think you can see him. This guy is hard to catch but he does give you the creep vibe if you catch him peeking.


When I wasn't getting any, I was that dude. Totally. I didn't think about it until I read your post but I'd say it's been 2 years since I was doing that. 


I got caught VERY rarely. I also know what you mean about creeping out a woman. If caught I'd lay off peeking at that woman. I could understand why it would. If a guy can't control his eyes, then what else can't he control? Not knowing a whole lot about rapists, I admit it's conjecture, but I bet they are this way.



Faithful Wife said:


> If you have big boobs, you'll always get attention from certain males...but not all of them. Big boobed women can also usually tell who NEVER peeks or who is completely unaffected by them.


Unless you're the snek-er peek-er dude cause they don't get caught 

When I was that way I actually found A & B cup ladies were more fun to sneak peeks at when they were bending over. Big boobed women just show cleavage. Their bra is always tight, and there is more give so gravity keeps them engaged into the cup. A&B cup women often didn't fill the cup, and when they bent forward you'd get a nipple peek.


----------



## JCD

I used to consider that women who wore low cut tops were in the same breed as folks who wore mohawks and then shouted at anyone who looked at them: semi hypocritical.

It never occurred to me that a well endowed woman can not avoid 'display' with anything less than a winter parka, will they or nil they.

So I learned something new.


----------



## alexm

The whole thing is rather silly, if you ask me. There's a marked difference between checking someone out, and staring. Glancing vs. leering. Body language, etc. If one can maintain a conversation without getting distracted, then so what?

I usually wear looser fitting clothes because I'm active. But if I'm going somewhere (pub, restaurant, social gathering), I'll wear clothes that fit properly. I'm no head turner, but I'm nothing to sneeze at, either. If I'm wearing proper fitting jeans, they accentuate certain body parts, there's no way around that. And women will definitely glance (or sometimes stare) at men who are wearing proper fitting clothes, regardless of body type.

Doesn't bother me in the slightest. Doesn't mean that the woman who has glanced at my bulge a few times wants to nail me. If she's staring, then maybe it gets a bit awkward, sure. But a glance here and there, so what?

I know there are HUGE differences between men and women, but there are similarities, too. Glancing at your boobs doesn't mean we want to take them out and play with them. Doesn't mean we're getting sexually aroused. Doesn't mean we want to sleep with you. No more than any woman looking at my bulge wants to do any of the above. It's just nice to look at sometimes!


----------



## samyeagar

alexm said:


> The whole thing is rather silly, if you ask me. There's a marked difference between checking someone out, and staring. Glancing vs. leering. Body language, etc. If one can maintain a conversation without getting distracted, then so what?
> 
> I usually wear looser fitting clothes because I'm active. But if I'm going somewhere (pub, restaurant, social gathering), I'll wear clothes that fit properly. I'm no head turner, but I'm nothing to sneeze at, either. If I'm wearing proper fitting jeans, they accentuate certain body parts, there's no way around that. And women will definitely glance (or sometimes stare) at men who are wearing proper fitting clothes, regardless of body type.
> 
> Doesn't bother me in the slightest. Doesn't mean that the woman who has glanced at my bulge a few times wants to nail me. If she's staring, then maybe it gets a bit awkward, sure. But a glance here and there, so what?
> 
> I know there are HUGE differences between men and women, but there are similarities, too. *Glancing at your boobs doesn't mean we want to take them out and play with them. Doesn't mean we're getting sexually aroused. Doesn't mean we want to sleep with you.* No more than any woman looking at my bulge wants to do any of the above. It's just nice to look at sometimes!


That knowledge is bound to be an ego crusher to some women...


----------



## Almostrecovered

bewbs


----------



## unbelievable

"Glancing at your boobs doesn't mean we want to take them out and play with them."

Yeah, it doesn't just necessarily mean we want to play with them but the odds are very high that we do.


----------



## DoF

samyeagar said:


> That knowledge is bound to be an ego crusher to some women...


This begs the question.

If you are a married woman, or one in a relationship.......and you don't know above FACT..........you are doing it wrong on MANY MANY MANY levels.

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

And it only proves and validates my initial thoughts further.

Hide your **** ladies, it works AGAINST you. It's also inappropriate....


----------



## samyeagar

DoF said:


> This begs the question.
> 
> If you are a married woman, or one in a relationship.......and you don't know above FACT..........you are doing it wrong on MANY MANY MANY levels.
> 
> :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> And it only proves and validates my initial thoughts further.
> 
> Hide your **** ladies, it works AGAINST you. It's also inappropriate....


The automatic assumption many make is that looks are because of lust and desire...totally discounting the possibility of "blech"


----------



## hookares

DoF said:


> This begs the question.
> 
> If you are a married woman, or one in a relationship.......and you don't know above FACT..........you are doing it wrong on MANY MANY MANY levels.
> 
> :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> And it only proves and validates my initial thoughts further.
> 
> Hide your **** ladies, it works AGAINST you. It's also inappropriate....


The opposite sometimes proves true for guys, If he's a little light downstairs.


----------



## DoF

hookares said:


> The opposite sometimes proves true for guys, If he's a little light downstairs.


It doesn't matter for us.

Married guys or single guys don't walk around with their ****s hanging out or bulging out.

That WOULD NOT be ok, yet it's ok for women to have cleavage......camel toes.....and tight ass pants on to see EVERYTHING.

:scratchhead:


----------



## michzz

I have been flashed either deliberately or by accident many, many times. I mean the full areola. Usually, it is done with a seemingly accidental down the blouse thing.

Never know for sure.

In any event, I don't stand there staring until my eyes dry out.

Especially if one doesn't know intent and I'm not really looking to shake up my situation either.


----------



## Faithful Wife

samyeagar said:


> That knowledge is bound to be an ego crusher to some women...


Gee sam...that's a rude thing to say, honestly. Do you really think some women have such huge egos that they are walking around thinking "oh yeah that guy checking out my boobs, he TOTALLY wanted to DO ME!"

Really?

Because no, I've never heard any woman ever anywhere say that, and I have never said or felt that way. I have heard women say "why does that guy think I'm not going to notice his blatant staring?" or "sheesh how rude that guy is".

Women are pretty aware of what men thinks of breasts and that they want to look at them with no intention of trying to screw you the next moment.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Gee sam...that's a rude thing to say, honestly. *Do you really think some women have such huge egos that they are walking around thinking "oh yeah that guy checking out my boobs, he TOTALLY wanted to DO ME!"
> 
> Really?*
> 
> Because no, I've never heard any woman ever anywhere say that, and I have never said or felt that way. I have heard women say "why does that guy think I'm not going to notice his blatant staring?" or "sheesh how rude that guy is".
> 
> Women are pretty aware of what men thinks of breasts and that they want to look at them with no intention of trying to screw you the next moment.


Yes. I have known some.


----------



## unbelievable

DoF said:


> This begs the question.
> 
> If you are a married woman, or one in a relationship.......and you don't know above FACT..........you are doing it wrong on MANY MANY MANY levels.
> 
> :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> And it only proves and validates my initial thoughts further.
> 
> Hide your **** ladies, it works AGAINST you. It's also inappropriate....


Leave those women alone! If they want to flash their cleavage, God bless them for it. Checking out hooties is one of the few pleasures a man has in this world. If you're a woman and want to dress a little trashy, go for it! Display those puppies with pride and know you have the appreciation of an admiring public. You are part of what makes America great!


----------



## Faithful Wife

samyeagar said:


> Yes. I have known some.


Beyond one comment you may have heard and other than either of your wives, you've known some? And what did they say, in what context, about what men? I'm curious but I'm assuming you are talking about one or both of your wives, and ex-w is NPD so that is not a normal thought process at work.


----------



## always_alone

samyeagar said:


> Yes. I have known some.


Well, turns out they are mostly right, except for the occasional outlier like yourself. 

But why should she worry about what they think? No doubt the majority is more than sufficient to keep her ego boosted.


----------



## DoF

unbelievable said:


> Leave those women alone! If they want to flash their cleavage, God bless them for it. Checking out hooties is one of the few pleasures a man has in this world. If you're a woman and want to dress a little trashy, go for it! Display those puppies with pride and know you have the appreciation of an admiring public. You are part of what makes America great!


----------



## 2ntnuf

unbelievable said:


> Leave those women alone! If they want to flash their cleavage, God bless them for it. Checking out hooties is one of the few pleasures a man has in this world. If you're a woman and want to dress a little trashy, go for it! Display those puppies with pride and know you have the appreciation of an admiring public. You are part of what makes America great!


My Country 'Tis of Thee (arr. D. Willcocks) — Washington National Cathedral Choir - YouTube

Freethm...it's more than just a concept. 

Edit: Oops. I meant freedom, yeah.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Beyond one comment you may have heard and other than either of your wives, you've known some? And what did they say, in what context, about what men? I'm curious but I'm assuming you are talking about one or both of your wives, and ex-w is NPD so that is not a normal thought process at work.


Surprisingly, neither of my wives  My youngest sister is one. It's kind of eerie your choice of words earlier, because it was an almost exact quote from her. Some of the women in my social circle before my first wife were very much that egotistical and then some, though I suppose they were not necessarily the norm.


----------



## samyeagar

always_alone said:


> Well, turns out they are mostly right, except for the occasional outlier like yourself.
> 
> But why should she worry about what they think? *No doubt the majority is more than sufficient to keep her ego boosted*.


Interesting thing about how most people's minds work...the one negative can out weight a hundred positives.


----------



## hardcandy

Some men are boobs men and some are ass men. The latter may not even be affected by your wife's cleavage.

Showing cleavage (reasonable) is quite normal imo. I have big boobs and only 5'1 so if I wear anything that is not low cut, I look even shorter and fat. It's just not flattering.

Shirts with buttons, forget it. Don't own any. I would look like a bag in order to prevent the buttons from popping by the chest.

It's all about style and what is flattering to a woman's shape, because everyone wants to look good and feel good.


----------



## unbelievable

hardcandy said:


> Some men are boobs men and some are ass men. The latter may not even be affected by your wife's cleavage.
> 
> Showing cleavage (reasonable) is quite normal imo. I have big boobs and only 5'1 so if I wear anything that is not low cut, I look even shorter and fat. It's just not flattering.
> 
> Shirts with buttons, forget it. Don't own any. I would look like a bag in order to prevent the buttons from popping by the chest.
> 
> It's all about style and what is flattering to a woman's shape, because everyone wants to look good and feel good.


It is not only normal, it should be mandatory.


----------



## always_alone

samyeagar said:


> Interesting thing about how most people's minds work...the one negative can out weight a hundred positives.


Not so likely with the sort of person you're describing. 

Oh, sure, they might be momentarily miffed by the one guy they don't have wrapped around their littel finger, but then they either pull out the big guns, or just surround themselves with a horde of other admirers.

That one guy? Oh, he's probably gay or doesn't know what to do with a real woman anyway.


----------



## GTdad

unbelievable said:


> Leave those women alone! If they want to flash their cleavage, God bless them for it. Checking out hooties is one of the few pleasures a man has in this world. If you're a woman and want to dress a little trashy, go for it! Display those puppies with pride and know you have the appreciation of an admiring public. You are part of what makes America great!


Amazing how a little cleavage can just absolutely brighten up my day.

I could try to be more "enlightened" about this, but I'd be lying like a dog.


----------



## samyeagar

always_alone said:


> Not so likely with the sort of person you're describing.
> 
> Oh, sure, they might be momentarily miffed by the one guy they don't have wrapped around their littel finger, but then they either pull out the big guns, or just surround themselves with a horde of other admirers.
> 
> *That one guy? Oh, he's probably gay or doesn't know what to do with a real woman anyway*.


Absolutely...the rationalizations come out to protect the ego.


----------



## always_alone

samyeagar said:


> Absolutely...the rationalizations come out to protect the ego.


Sure, okay, but I'd hardly call it a "crushed ego", or even real concern. Fact is there are hordes of men thanking them every 3 minutes just for showing some cleavage. 

That one or two don't want to play is hardly a blip on their radar, is all I'm saying. 

Especially since most of them can be won over with the smallest bit of effort.


----------



## Faithful Wife

samyeagar said:


> Surprisingly, neither of my wives  My youngest sister is one. It's kind of eerie your choice of words earlier, because it was an almost exact quote from her. Some of the women in my social circle before my first wife were very much that egotistical and then some, though I suppose they were not necessarily the norm.


Ok then you are talking about women who think this in GENERAL, not just because someone glanced at her boobs. In other words, these same women would think this even if the man wasn't actually glancing at her boobs. She would think this if he didn't even notice her. "I'm hot, you want me" type women are a special breed.

I don't think this type of woman should be considered normal or average or having anything to do with what other women think about a man looking down our shirts (as you said, not the norm). Most women (people) aren't that self-centered.


----------



## always_alone

Faithful Wife said:


> "I'm hot, you want me" type women are a special breed.
> 
> I don't think this type of woman should be considered normal or average or having anything to do with what other women think about a man looking down our shirts (as you said, not the norm).


Heh, yes. A more typical reaction would be something more like, 

"oh fer gawd's sake, they're just boobs. Half the world has 'em. There's a zillion naked on the internet. Get over it already."


----------



## JCD

Who can guess at a woman's motivations? I am not always sure they are honest with themselves. 

Some dress for other women.

Some dress for men.

Some dress to be attractive, but resent the fact they need to dress up to be attractive to be taken seriously. Others just accept it as part of life or don't care.

Some are just proud of their puppies.

And some are...not so gifted in other areas, so they do 'marketing'.

And probably most women have varying degrees of all of these motivations in a constantly adjusting mixture. Envious glances from a lot of women? Enjoy while you can. Lots of attention from 'suitable' men (i.e. ones she finds attractive)? DEFINTIELY dressing for the guys today. Getting leered at by Mr. McCreedy? OMG, why WHY is Society FORCING me to dress this way?!? (Because society went into her closet and shoved her into it at gunpoint)

And that's okay! I like complexity in people.


----------



## heartsbeating

I wore a wrap dress to dinner because it was formal enough without being too stiff and flattering to my figure. However I needed a bit of help with the oomph to do justice to the line of the dress. Primarily, that was for me and how I felt wearing it. I looked good and felt comfortable. 

On our way home, hubs said he kept looking my way and gave me compliments. I told him that I'd boosted my look for the dress (because I'm smooth like that) ... which he already knew... and continued that it wasn't about the dress. oh beHAVE!


----------



## FeministInPink

jrj4auburn said:


> I'm just curious, but do you women get offended if guys check you out if you're showing off your cleavage? You do understand us guys are visual creatures, right? The reason I ask this is because I've noticed when a guy is talking to a women with big breasts where cleavage is showing, they'll pull up their top, if they're wearing a jacket they'll pull that together or sometimes even use their arm to cover them up. Does women do this subconsciously or do they do this to make the guy less uncomfortable. I have to admit when I woman does that when I'm talking, I'm thinking she noticed me taking a peek. lol


I think a lot of women may do this subconsciously. Like a nervous habit, maybe. If you have a big chest, you're constantly aware of how much is showing.


----------



## Q tip

Someone ban me for a week...


----------



## Anonymous07

omgitselaine said:


> Haaaa if i wore anything " low cut " it ofen goes unnoticed anyways since im just a 34b at best


I'm back to about that size myself. For several months, I had large breasts(went up 3 cup sizes) from breastfeeding my son, but they have shrank back to their 'normal' size now that my son barely nurses anymore. 

When I had larger breasts, I wore clothes that were easy to breastfeed in(anything easy to pop a boob out of) and many of those tops showed cleavage. It wasn't done to "show off" or what else people can come up with. It was just done because it was comfortable and easy to deal with. I was honestly uncomfortable with how many men would stare at my chest during that time period and I'm glad to be back to the size I was before.


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts

Anonymous07 said:


> I'm back to about that size myself. For several months, I had large breasts(went up 3 cup sizes) from breastfeeding my son, but they have shrank back to their 'normal' size now that my son barely nurses anymore.
> 
> When I had larger breasts, I wore clothes that were easy to breastfeed in(anything easy to pop a boob out of) and many of those tops showed cleavage. It wasn't done to "show off" or what else people can come up with. It was just done because it was comfortable and easy to deal with. I was honestly uncomfortable with how many men would stare at my chest during that time period and I'm glad to be back to the size I was before.


Congratulations first and foremost on your child but also with getting back to your pre birth size !? I've always felt women looked very beautiful when pregnant for the many obvious reasons but the " fuller " breasts were always a good plus so to speak.

My wife has just gotten back to her pre-birth size/weight after giving birth to our 2nd child who is now 2 years old. She grew a couple of cup sizes as well but always dressed conservatively covering her large breasts always. I guess she was never used to having the larger breasts since she has always been on the smaller side. 

I had noticed she is feeling very proud of her body and the hard work she's gone thru where she doesnt wear low plunging dresses since she's small but has gone out a couple of times recently without a bra ?? I was surprised but never made a big deal out of it other than me complimenting her on how nice she looked.


----------



## notmyrealname4

At around 16 I was a 36C. And that's when I noticed guys looking at my chest.

Those guys never talked to me, or smiled at me. Certainly never asked me out.

I kind of understood from that, that when guys stare at your chest it is meaningless.

So stare all you want. I've even had guys brush up against me (at clubs, for instance). Obviously on purpose. And I never cared or felt turned on, or offended.

It's so great that woman supposedly aren't visual. So men with beautiful chests walk around half-naked and we can admire their lovely bodies and stare all we want, no questions asked:rofl:


----------



## murphy5

Thound said:


> I thought there was thread on this some where and dis a search and couldnt find it.
> 
> My wife will wear low cut blouses to work and she is a 36 DD. Do women do this so that men will check them out? Or any other reason tjat you can think of? They are not obscenely low cut, but they do show off the goods pretty well. Its mostly men where we work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nahhh, i would NEVER notice! :ezpi_wink1:


----------



## Angelou

Being a DD and finding nice fitting cute shirts is hard! She probably just likes the style of them.


----------



## marriedandlonely

Do both sexes both subconsiously still PROWL even though in a relationship:scratchhead:
Sorry just a thought !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vellocet

Thound said:


> I thought there was thread on this some where and dis a search and couldnt find it.
> 
> My wife will wear low cut blouses to work and she is a 36 DD. Do women do this so that men will check them out?


Yup


----------



## heartsbeating

intheory said:


> It's so great that woman supposedly aren't visual. So men with beautiful chests walk around half-naked and we can admire their lovely bodies and stare all we want, no questions asked:rofl:


Hubs and I were in the car together this morning. I was driving at a snail's pace because of the particular road we were on. A guy without a shirt jogged by our car. Fabulous pecs and a 6-pack. I tutted and said to hubs, 'Nobody needs to see that, put it away!' 

He laughed. I would have rolled my eyes for effect too but that would have meant taking my eyes off ...*ahem* ...the road.


----------



## ConanHub

LOL! My wife won't even let a massage therapist near my chest. Apparently it is quite the sexual body part for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristianGrey

A thread about titties!!! :smthumbup:
Freud would have a field day with this!

There is a reason bra sizes are denoted with alphabets.

A - Almost boobs
B - Barely there
C - Can do
D - Damn!
E - Enormous
F - Fake.


----------



## unbelievable

ChristianGrey said:


> A thread about titties!!! :smthumbup:
> Freud would have a field day with this!
> 
> There is a reason bra sizes are denoted with alphabets.
> 
> A - Almost boobs
> B - Barely there
> C - Can do
> D - Damn!
> E - Enormous
> F - Fake.



A - Great!
B - Great!
C - Great! 
D - Great! 
E - Great!
F - Great!


----------



## imtamnew

Unbelievable you and I may have many differences, but we have at least one thing in common.


----------



## Q tip

Cleavage: The only thing in life one can look down on and approve of at the very same time...


----------



## marriedandlonely

All depends on the height of you and your partner,but yes I may use that quote in future:iagree:


----------



## marriedandlonely

Thound said:


> I thought there was thread on this some where and dis a search and couldnt find it.
> 
> My wife will wear low cut blouses to work and she is a 36 DD. Do women do this so that men will check them out? Or any other reason tjat you can think of? They are not obscenely low cut, but they do show off the goods pretty well. Its mostly men where we work.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please remember that women like to look good and bOObs are part of the package if you think about it,it's what got all us blokes interested:smthumbup:


----------



## vellocet

im_tam said:


> Unbelievable you and I may have many differences, but we have at least one thing in common.


Boobs?


----------



## DoF

"This thread is worthless without pics"


----------



## vellocet

DoF said:


> "This thread is worthless without pics"


Here's a pair for ya.


----------



## 2ntnuf




----------

